
The Fallacy of the Free Market (Book Review by James Kwak) - FabHK
https://washingtonmonthly.com/2018/04/05/the-fallacy-of-the-free-market/
======
hn0
I think there’s too much talk about regulation and not enough about market
structure. We can find examples of central planned economies that were
succesful and ones that were abject failures, ditto for laisez-faire. There’s
different metrics that are almost never touched upon in these discussions. For
example bio-diversity of companies, cross-sector cooperation and integration,
logistics networks, culture of knowledge sharing and innovation, geographical
clustering, political stability, how the financial layer is constructed and
integrated, worker satisfaction, ecological footprint, etc... All those things
can be self-organized or directed, but most discussions seem to be ideological
boxing matches between the superiority of the method rather than the virtues
of the structural makeup they’re supposed to achieve.

